# Need Recommendations; Where To Buy Fish!



## Ishbay (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi there,

I'm pretty new to the GTA aquarium community and I'm just starting to get my planted, low tech 29 gallon cycled. I was planning on stocking it with harlequin rasboras, pygmy corys, red or orange rili shrimp, and potentially one honey gourami (although this is a big maybe).

I was just wondering if anybody had recommendations on where to buy healthy fish! I'm probably going to get around 10-12 pygmy corys first when my tank is finished with its fishless cycle.
I've visited the Big Al's in Hamilton and was not really impressed with their stock, noticed quite a few dead/dying fish at the bottom of their tanks and I would rather not risk spending a ton of money on unhealthy fishies. 

Any recommendations on where to get any of the above mentioned species would be much appreciated!

ETA: I also live in Mimico so anything close-ish would also be appreciated!


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

Finatics in Mississauga is probably the best place for FW fish in my opinion


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Finatics or menagerie pets store


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Definitely finatics if you are anywhere near it. The Big Als near me in Scarborough is well run but the one near my dad's place in London Ontario is just horrifically bad. I guess they vary.

W


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Ishbay said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm pretty new to the GTA aquarium community and I'm just starting to get my planted, low tech 29 gallon cycled. I was planning on stocking it with harlequin rasboras, pygmy corys, red or orange rili shrimp, and potentially one honey gourami (although this is a big maybe).
> 
> ...


I also say Finatics, good fish with good prices and most of all wisdom and knowledge from Mike and staff


----------



## Ishbay (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice, guys! Will definitely take a weekend trip up to Finatics when my tank is cycled. 

I visited the Big Als in Mississauga over the weekend and their tanks looked ok, but the one with all the pygmy corys in it had about five dead ones littering the bottom... Doesn't give me too much confidence, heh.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

What were they asking for their pygmy corys out of curiosity? Thanks!



Ishbay said:


> Thanks for all the advice, guys! Will definitely take a weekend trip up to Finatics when my tank is cycled.
> 
> I visited the Big Als in Mississauga over the weekend and their tanks looked ok, but the one with all the pygmy corys in it had about five dead ones littering the bottom... Doesn't give me too much confidence, heh.


----------



## Ishbay (Jan 28, 2016)

Atom said:


> What were they asking for their pygmy corys out of curiosity? Thanks!


I can't remember honestly (but it was pretty cheap, maybe ~$2.99 for one?)... There was definitely a group deal so it was cheaper if you bought 3. You can probably give them a call and ask though!

Sorry I can't remember the price!!


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

In terms of fish quality...it really just depends on the stores shipment at the time. Even a good store can have a bad batch. Like youve done, observe and avoid tanks with a bunch of dead/ill fish. 

All you can do is rate the store on their honesty and effort...and in those terms Finatics and Mississauga Aquarium rank the highest for me. Both stores have refused sales on suspicion of a sick fish with me 1-2 occasions, stores that do that score high points with my trust/loyalty. Ive bought Harlequin from both stores and theyve been good for me.

I usually just devote a sunday to see fishes by checking out all stores in sauga lol Ive also heard good things about Menagarie but have never been there.

Places to avoid: Petsmart (shared filter system) and downtown pets and aquarium (severely overpriced).


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

I live in mimico as well...
perhaps you like coffee?


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

When buying fish, I tend to stick to the same store/business. The hope is they maintain good practices and you'll always get good livestock. Stay away from big box stores as they are sadly not up-to-par in most cases. Big Al's is usually pretty good, but recently I have noted more & more dead fish in the tanks, which could simply be a "bad batch" always has me concerned. Finatics does have a good selection and the fish all look happy and healthy, so this would be a great place to start. I know it is tempting, but it seems you are taking your time while your tank cycles, you're off to a good start!


----------



## Ishbay (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for all the tips, guys! So my tank is finally fully cycled and I was going to stock the pygmy corys first... Of course, nobody has them in! Called Finatics and he got a shipment in last week, but because they're wild caught and showed up a day late, half the shipment died... :S Menagerie is also out until the end of this week.

Might check out Big Als in Hamilton today, a friend told me they had a lot in stock...


----------



## Atzau (Aug 17, 2012)

Don't know if it's any closer for you but shrimp fever in Scarborough carries them too. Website says they are in Stock but I'd call to make sure.


----------



## Atzau (Aug 17, 2012)

Also...they have a huge selection of shrimp... as the name implies. Lol


----------



## Ishbay (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks Atzau!! Yeah, I've heard of Shrimpfever and I think they're pretty much the only place that sells red rilis... So if I haven't found any pygmys by this weekend I might just head over to Scarborough and buy a batch of fishies/shrimpies then.

It's not too bad of a drive if I go on a weekend in the morning, but I work 9-5 in Burlington so I can't make it up during the week, bleck. Seems like a lot of fish stuff is based in Scarborough/Markham and I just moved out of the Scarborough area last October!!


----------



## Atzau (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh, i hear ya. I'm in North York and I'm constantly driving around to get fish stuff...


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

If you're in scarborough looking at shrimp fever, make sure to stop in Aqua Inspiration just around the corner. Another excellent store.


----------



## jsic37 (Apr 20, 2016)

*Where to Buy Fish*

Mike and Mike at Finatics in Mississauga would be my first choice as well( Dixie Rd and Meyerside north of the 401) Especially if you are going to do cichlids. they are honest, fair, and very knowledgeable. Try to stay away from the large chains such as Big Als and pets mart. In my experience, I have found more dead fish in their tanks as opposed to live ones. If you are forced to go there its buyer beware.

Other honorable mentions:

Discount Dragon Aquarium
Aquatic Kingdom
Martas Petshop
TT Aquarium and Pets

Privately owned shops are rare in my area...despite the rundown look you would be surprised with what you find in the nook and crannies of Toronto.

Most definitely try Finatics first!!!


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

FInatics and aquatic kingdom are decent so is discount dragon has a lot of things that other places do not and the people who run it are decent. 

I would never shop at mississauga aquarium too many stories of the guy trying to rip people off. After having my own bad experience with them i did some research.

BIG als in mississauga is a great store but the customer service just is really bad but if you can put that part past you the store itself is massive. 


Finatics has the best fish i have seen so far.


----------



## camber (Dec 27, 2014)

jsic37 said:


> Try to stay away from the large chains such as Big Als and pets mart. In my experience, I have found more dead fish in their tanks as opposed to live ones. If you are forced to go there its buyer beware.
> 
> Other honorable mentions:
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you'd say that about Big Al's. I go to all of them in the GTA area and not a single one has issues like you describe. There's going to be fish dying when you ship fish overseas anyway, ask anyone who's bought wholesale. It's not like they treat the fish bad whatsoever. I'm more weary of Discount dragon, they stick $100 SW fish in little 5"x3" prison cells and keep turtles in tanks that are so small they can only stand ontop of each other.


----------



## jsic37 (Apr 20, 2016)

camber said:


> jsic37 said:
> 
> 
> > Try to stay away from the large chains such as Big Als and pets mart. In my experience, I have found more dead fish in their tanks as opposed to live ones. If you are forced to go there its buyer beware.
> ...


Don't get me wrong...I have gone to big als plenty of times for livestock and accessories...perhaps I am being a little unfair because most of the livestock I have purchased didn't last long at all despite my tank levels being optimal. I suppose I have had more bad luck than others when considering big als


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

When i was at lakeshore/Mississauga aquarium I asked to see a fish priced at 20 dollars he told his customer to go help me? Talk about lazy! he would not even help he told his customer to "GO see what he want" The fish was priced at 20 I wanted it. I doubled checked the species. The customer agreed on the species and price listed. Then the owner came. Said yes that is the species listed but the price is wrong the price is double! So i just walked away. Worst experience ever.

There is a lot of drama going on about stuff on their facebook review page some unhappy customers that only went in once. 

THe thing is they have AMAZING DISCUSS AND FLOWERHORNS! The vendor for those is here if they can go direct to vendor or find another place that carries the same quality. HIs discuss is what i think makes him stay in business.


----------



## Rain (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah, I agree Discount Dragon Aquarium is a bad store, in my experience at least. Every fish I've picked up from their store has died in a matter of days, save one smokey angel. A quick google search reveals that others have dealt with the same dillemma
Finatics is definitely the place to go


----------

